
Show HN: Diaeresis.js – wield diæreses like C̶h̶u̶c̶k̶ Mary Norris - Curiositry
http://curiositry.github.io/diaeresis
======
Curiositry
GitHub Link:
[http://github.com/curiositry/diaeresis](http://github.com/curiositry/diaeresis)

More about the diaeresis, and why it’s useful, in the New Yorker (one of the
few publications that still uses it):
[http://www.newyorker.com/culture/culture-desk/the-curse-
of-t...](http://www.newyorker.com/culture/culture-desk/the-curse-of-the-
diaeresis)

~~~
gumby
> (one of the few publications that still uses it)

You forgot to add "in the United States" after "publications".

~~~
Curiositry
Good point — I should have specified english-language publications, since the
diaeresis is still common in other languages. (Unfortunately, I can’t edit my
original comment.)

~~~
gumby
Actually though it's fading out in all English countries, only in the US would
I consider it something that needed explanation!

